# Must-see guitar stores in Ottawa/Nepean?



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm going to be in the Ottawa area in late March and I'm hoping I might be able to find an hour or two to check out some guitar shops. Are there any "must see" shops in the area - particularly in the vicinity of the Minto Suites or the Nepean Sportsplex? 

If it helps, I'm more interested in the acoustic side of things.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Nothing within a _close_ distance of either of those two locales.
The two most distinctive stores in the city these days will be Spaceman Music - the former Ottawa Songbird outlet that went independent ( SpaceMan Music Store Ottawa Guitars Online Music Stores Used New ), and Lauzon Music ( Ottawa Music Store, Pianos, Guitars, Amps, Repairs, Lessons, New and Used | Lauzon Music. ), which carries many of the higher-end pieces and product lines. Spaceman can be walked to from Minto Suites, Lauzon is in the west end, but nowhere near the Sportsplex.

Ottawa also has a Steve's on Rideau St., and an L & M out in Alta Vista, but neither are especially unique, or have anything exotic. They also have the usual fare of kids demonstrating how well they can shred.

International Musicland ( International Musicland ) is a bit of a drive from the Sportsplex, out in Barrhaven. A lot of the same stuff you'll find at Steve's, though more spacious. Fleet Sound ( Fleet Pro Sound & Lighting ), out in Bell's Corners tends to focus more on stage-related and DJ gear (lights, mixers, PA, etc.), but has a very full selection of Ibanez and Behringer guitar stuff at decent prices.

Fleet, L & M, Intl Mus., and Lauzon all have separate rooms for trying out acoustics. Lauzon and L&M will have the best selection of higher-end acoustics, though Spaceman gets some interesting pieces in now and then. Fleet tends to have the best selection of acoustics for the more economical taste.

I actually work just down the street from Minto Suites (my wife works in the Minto building). If you want to snag lunch or coffee, drop me a line when you're in town.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Lauzon's has a superb selection of high end acoustic and electric guitars. Worth the trip.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I used to like the Ottawa Folklore Centre for offbeat stuff. They used have have a decent selection of tenor banjos and used stuff for example, and once I compared a Beneteau with a Manzer there. Lately however, it's been less varied, or maybe my tastes are changing. Last time I was there, maybe last June, there were some nice Eastman hollow and semi-hollow guitars there.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Damn, you're right! My bad for neglecting them. I tend to focus on electrics and pedals, so I never go there. But yeah, you're right. If a person is interested in acoustics and acoustic music, that's where you go in this city.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Lauzon music for anything high end. Great selection of acoustics. (Martin, Gibson, R Taylor, Taylor, Collings)
Great electrics, amps and effects too.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I`d agree with Lauzon. Thats the first one I`d got to if time was limited.

Ottawa Music Store, Pianos, Guitars, Amps, Repairs, Lessons, New and Used | Lauzon Music.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

bagpipe said:


> I`d agree with Lauzon. Thats the first one I`d got to if time was limited.


Looks expensive.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Guitar101 said:


> Looks expensive.


Their prices are quite good but yeah they sell high end stuff.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone. So its Lauzon, Folklore Centre, Spaceman and coffee with mhammer. Hopefully I can find time for all of that!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

And in a different, but hopefully related, vein, KJP hardwoods ( KJP Select Hardwoods - Source for wood in Ottawa, Ontario ) is just a very short drive from the Sportsplex. VERY much worth the drive, if you have thoughts of making something for yourself, or have friends who build.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

mhammer said:


> I actually work just down the street from Minto Suites (my wife works in the Minto building). If you want to snag lunch or coffee, drop me a line when you're in town.


I've sent a PM.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, in the end, I didn't get to any music stores, or get coffee with mhammer, but it was a good trip nevertheless. Thanks for the tips everyone. We're hoping to be back in August, so all is not lost.


----------

